# Racing at Maple City Hobbies 26 November 05



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Hello, Anyone who maybe interested, There will be HO Slot Car Racing at Maple City Hobbies on 26 November 05. This falls on Saturday. Store opens at 9:00 AM and Racing starts at 1:00 PM.
Goshen, Indiana at Southeast corner of Main Street and Lincoln Avenue (S.R. 4) 
4 classes, 2 minute heats, 4 Lane Tomy 4' X 16' Oval.
Classes are,
Super Stock TYCO and Life Like Fast Tracker
Johnny Lightning / Aurora Tuff Ones
Magna-Traction / X Traction
Thunder Jet 500 Stock
$2:00 per class entry fee.
Any questions can be sent too [email protected] Thank you, Randy.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

You go Two Flat. See ya then Sundance :thumbsup: :wave:


----------

